# Zinsco pitted Bus Bar



## DIRT FOR PAY (Jan 30, 2008)

Had an electrician come out to check breaker box that was sparking and lights flickering..Found 60amp double breaker melted and cracked and he states that was the problem. I noticed the bus bar was melted (pitted?) and questioned that it needed replaced also (being done through a home waranty company) and the electrician stated no it was still good just surface corrosion and will work fine once the new 60amp was in place ..appears to be soot by the 200amp main breaker but he states it is good even though he didn't pull it --I asked that he check and he stated it wasn't the problem.

I'm just a landscape contractor but seems to reason if the bar is part melted--- isn't it weak and needs replaced. Also with what I've reasearched on the net looks like the whole box and panel need switched out..I will go to the warranty company with this concern but I need some experts to tell me I'm on the right track--I don't want to come home to a burnt down house!!!

Thanks in advance for the assistance and expert advice.
Tom in California


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 29, 2007)

To know for sure I'd have to see it up close and personal.


----------



## cmec (Nov 3, 2007)

Gets hot once its junk,you can replace breakers but they will keep burning at the buss


----------



## GE Electric (Jan 8, 2010)

*Replace it*

hi there 

for couple box extra i will replace the burned buzzed bar and ofcorse the breaker


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Time for a new panel.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

As everyone has stated the buss bar has been compromised and should be replaced. I myself would replace the panel, especially if the main breaker appears to be compromised. How old is this panel and what kind of a load are you putting on it to stress the main breaker and the 60 amp breaker?


----------



## muckusmc (Jul 19, 2008)

If it's a Zinsco panel, you would be much better off replacing the whole panel.


----------



## Ohmy (Sep 10, 2009)

Change the panel absolutely. Zinco panels are crap anyway.


----------



## tombs31 (Apr 18, 2010)

Not even debattable. Zinsco is notorious for this problem. CHANGE THE PANEL!


----------



## Ohmy (Sep 10, 2009)

Get rid of the panel.


----------



## protechplumbing (Oct 10, 2008)

Good luck getting that covered by the scam warranty.....er uh....home warranty company.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Arcing can occur in any gap. Arcing will do nothing but pit the bar further. In not so long a time, you will be back to where you are today and probably even worse.


Soooooo... REPLACE IT NOW! Or see the Insurance Adjuster in your future.


----------



## tombs31 (Apr 18, 2010)

Home Warranty Co.....Has anyone had an encounter with these idiots that didn't make you want to have the crime of stupidity changed to a capital offense.!?


----------



## protechplumbing (Oct 10, 2008)

They aren't stupid. They know exactly what they are doing.



tombs31 said:


> Home Warranty Co.....Has anyone had an encounter with these idiots that didn't make you want to have the crime of stupidity changed to a capital offense.!?


----------

